# MSI Afterburner: OSD funktioniert nicht.



## robafan1 (25. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute,

bin teilweise am verzweifeln, weil ich das On-Screen-Display vom MSI Afterburner einfach nicht angezeigt bekomme. Ich stelle alles ein, wie es sein sollte, aber trotzdem wird nichts angezeigt bei mir, nirgends. Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen? Anbei Bilder meiner Einstellungen. 

Vielen Dank im voraus und liebe Grüße.

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt, auf einmal wird es bei Alien:Isolation angezeigt. Aber warum vorher nicht bei Minecraft oder im IDLE?


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (25. Dezember 2014)

Das OSD des Afterburner geht nur an, wenn ein Programm im Vollbild geöffnet ist. 
Aber selbst das geht bei mir nicht mehr O.o


----------



## Jonas12-08-98 (29. Dezember 2014)

bei mir geht es nur bei Battlefield 4 nicht


----------



## dsdenni (29. Dezember 2014)

Jonas12-08-98 schrieb:


> bei mir geht es nur bei Battlefield 4 nicht



Battlefield 4 und MSi Afterburner vertragen sich nicht
Wenn ich das anhabe und das Game starte hab ich durchgehend 0,4 FPS auch im Ladescreen


----------



## Holdie (29. Dezember 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Battlefield 4 und MSi Afterburner vertragen sich nicht
> Wenn ich das anhabe und das Game starte hab ich durchgehend 0,4 FPS auch im Ladescreen



Dann mach mal Origin ingame aus und dann funktioniert der Afterburner auch.

Der Menüpunkt heisst: Origin im Spiel deaktivieren


----------



## dsdenni (29. Dezember 2014)

Holdie schrieb:


> Dann mach mal Origin ingame aus und dann funktioniert der Afterburner auch.
> 
> Der Menüpunkt heisst: Origin im Spiel deaktivieren



Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Gary94 (30. Dezember 2014)

Sorry wenn ich deinen Thread hier jetzt nutze, aber ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dem Afterburner.
Also ich habe ihn auf meinen Laptop installiert, um mir das OSD anzeigen zu  lassen. Das funktioniert auch problemlos. Wenn ich allerdings in das Menü vom Afterburner gehe um dort was einzustellen dann ruckelt es. Also immer wenn sich die Werte aktualisieren, hängt das Programm ganz kurz. Sowohl mit 3.0.1 als auch mit dem 4.0.0. Auf meinem Desktop passiert das nicht. Weiß da einer was genaueres?


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Februar 2015)

Servus,irgendwie zeigt es bei Far Cry 4 und Dying Light kein OSD mehr an. In anderen Games wie Dead Island oder Sniper Elite V2 z.b schon. Hat jemand ein Rat?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. Februar 2015)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> Servus,irgendwie zeigt es bei Far Cry 4 und Dying Light kein OSD mehr an. In anderen Games wie Dead Island oder Sniper Elite V2 z.b schon. Hat jemand ein Rat?



- Welcher Version?
- 64Bit-Modus im RTSS aktiviert?


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (7. Februar 2015)

version hatte ich erst die 3.xxx und jetzt die 4er. was meinst du mit 64 Bit modus im RTSS?


----------



## CSOger (7. Februar 2015)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> was meinst du mit 64 Bit modus im RTSS?



Siehe Anhang


----------



## Outblast2010 (23. Mai 2015)

So ich muss den Thread mal wieder ausgraben. Bei mir funzt das OSD auf Derb und Verdei nicht. Benutze MSI Afterbruner 4.1.0. Habe Hotkeys zugewiesen und nix läuft.

Grafikkarte ist eine R9 290 Tri X OC.

*ERLEDIGT*

Bisschen selbst schauen und fünf Minuten mehr investieren hat geholfen.


----------

